# Family friendly restaurants in Puerto Del Carmen, Lanzarote



## tosh100 (9 May 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions for family friendly and good value restaurants in Puerto del Carmen?


----------



## Smashbox (9 May 2009)

Most resturants are family friendly in PDC. Lots of resturants, from British food, Chinese, Thai, Mexican, Spanish, Seafood, etc. Walk down the main street and see what takes your fancy on the night.

When I was there we ate in Lani's chains, they seem the biggest chain in PDC and the Mexican was lovely


----------



## heretohelp (9 May 2009)

Lani"s is very expensive though and portion sizes are measily


----------



## Smashbox (10 May 2009)

I found it the opposite, I left stuffed every night and paid pretty much the same as I did in any other resturant.

I have to disagree with you there.


----------



## heretohelp (10 May 2009)

I dont mind being disagreed with, my experience was different, we arrived , ten people , were given a bread roll each to eat whilst looking at the menu. 

I ordered a steak, was really looking forward to it and though it was nearly the dearest item on the menu at 21.50, i thought what they hey , treat yourself!!! 
It arrived an was around the size of small tin of beans, and had a mushroom that was soaking in oil, and was accompanied by two baby salad potatoes, i ate the spuds and the steak (fillet) but was famished afterwards and headed to the local macdonalds (above the arcade up the steps ) and ate there, now im not an over eater , or someone who needs a lot of filling  but i was soo hungry afterwards, to add insult to an already dissapointing meal , we were charged for the bread rolls!! one euro each.

No one else in our party enjoyed the meal either and we decided to give it a miss for the rest of our stay. 
Each to their own though!!


----------



## heretohelp (10 May 2009)

In answer the the post though, pinnochios restaurant is great for families, we have been there many times and it is managed by a great guy called Juan, the kids will love it as they are made such a fuss of. Also the tex mex restaurant which is on the main strip closer to the old town. 
There are many great and reasonably inexpensive places to eat in the old town , and you should also try the chinese restaurant directly across from the hotel fariones .
Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Smashbox (10 May 2009)

Jeez my friend and I really were the opposit.

We ordered various dishes each night, ranging from Paella that was served in a massive dish, it was really heaving, to steaks, chicken dishes, etc. 

I enjoyed Lani's, hence my recommendation! I visited this time last year, so perhaps you were after me and it has since gone downhill?

There was another resturant not far from the McDonalds you described, which was lovely. Will have to ask and see if my fellow traveller remembers the name of it!


----------



## tosh100 (10 May 2009)

thanks for suggestions - will post my opinions on our return


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 May 2009)

When we were there we came across some very good family friendly restaurants. We found the Chinese ones very good value. If you want to treat yourself some night, El Tomate is nice. I remember having a nice fish dish there one of the nights we were there. 

And a little money saving tip if you're feeding a family - skip dessert in the restaurant and buy ice cream on the street when you get outside. Very enjoyable during an after dinner stroll.


----------



## Caveat (10 May 2009)

Spanish/Canarians are culturally very open and flexible with regard to children in restaurants.  It's not like here at all - nothing is a problem and pretty much every requirement will be catered for.  In fact out of any country I've been to, I'd say the Spanish have the most accomodating attitude towards kids out of anyone.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> Spanish/Canarians are culturally very open and flexible with regard to children in restaurants. It's not like here at all - nothing is a problem and pretty much every requirement will be catered for. In fact out of any country I've been to, I'd say the Spanish have the most accomodating attitude towards kids out of anyone.


 
Agreed. And the Portuguese are up there with them also. Both very much into family.


----------



## silverwake (11 May 2009)

If you like fish, I totally recommend the restaurant La Cañada, located in one of the cross-streets from the main avenue.
It's a bit pricey, but it's worth every cent.
If you ever go there, I would suggest to order some Cherne with papas arrugás, that's a local type of fish.


----------



## Caveat (11 May 2009)

silverwake said:


> Cherne with papas arrugás, that's a local type of fish.


 
It's sea bass.  And indeed it is lovely - in any language or location!


----------



## di74 (12 May 2009)

I found the Lani's chains nice enough. Pinnochio's is a great family pizza place. I thought El Tomate was completely overrated as one of the nicest places to eat.... everything was cooked in loads of butter. There's a lovely restaurant called La Bodega in the old town, just a short walk from the shopping centre that I found great.


----------



## tmgc (14 May 2009)

la cascada in the old town for steaks, great food and very reasonable.

el tomate is also nice, but be prepared for a long wait for your food.


----------



## tosh100 (19 Jun 2009)

Just returned - great week, place very quiet

Three best places we ate in were: 

La Cascasda on the way down to the old town - good quality and selection

El Dorado Restaurant - great value pizzas and friendly service

Port Viejo - on the seafront in old town - great fillet steak


----------



## 007007 (19 Jun 2009)

Loved Lani's restaurants, ate there most nites when i was there 2 years ago.  And if you dont finish your meal they let you take it home! as i did with my remainder of my pizza!!


----------



## helllohello (19 Jun 2009)

it is about 3 years since we were in puerto del carmen, but are going back this summer. there used to be a lovely reataurant in the old town, but i cant remember its name. there was always a queue outside waiting on tables and steaks on display to take your pick. can anyone remember its name?? is it still there?


----------



## foxylady (19 Jun 2009)

I think there are many better places to eat than the lanis chain. imo


----------



## tosh100 (20 Jun 2009)

The name of the place is La Cascada - there last week, has improved since you last there I would say. Food good and their new toilets would put many an irish eaterie to shame. Loads of roadworks on way down to the old town. Very quiet in PdC last week, no queues outside anywhere, Los Fariones only 70% occupancy. Only thing that puts me off is the poor customer service attitude of many Spanish staff


----------



## Caveat (20 Jun 2009)

tosh100 said:


> Only thing that puts me off is the poor customer service attitude of many Spanish staff


  Really?  what type of staff?  Not my experience at all generally.


----------



## FiremanSam (21 Jun 2009)

Have been to Puerto Del Carmen loads of times - mainly as a couple.  Last 2 visits have been with a now 3 year old - only back four weeks or so.  Not a pleasant experience eating out with him and "fancy" restaurants a waste money because dont get to enjoy it. Have to say that Pinocchio's are excellent with kids and food fine and reasonable.  Mulligans in the new town have a pretty good kids menu though its downstairs so not the easiest if you bring a buggy.  What we discovered is that nearly all restaurants will give you take away meals - costs the same price but can eat it in piece in your apartment with your own vino! Seemed to work best for us in the end - going back in Oct but hopefully will have tamed a little boy by then !


----------



## Smashbox (23 Jun 2009)

I've always found the staff to be lovely in the majority of resturants in PDC


----------

